# Australia seals new deals to promote the country overseas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

New deals are being put in place with international airlines to boost Australia's image abroad after a long standing relationship between the country's tourism chiefs and the national airline Qantas ended in acrimony. A row broke out between Tourism Australia and Qantas which resulted in the ending of a four decade long partnership. Qantas chief [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia seals new deals to promote the country overseas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

